# Danger! Morels are poisonous!!!



## skully (Mar 6, 2013)

None of us want anyone getting sick, or potentially dying from allergic reactions out there, so it would be best if you sent me all your morels to dispose of for you properly. If you are in Central OH, I am willing to pick them up.

Just kidding of course.... :mrgreen: 

Good luck out there everyone! Looking forward to the next few weeks!!


----------



## kbarker01 (Apr 18, 2013)

You are to funny, I have a truck if you help picking them up. :wink:


----------



## morelmadness (Apr 20, 2013)

Hahahaha....Now thats funny....Need help?


----------



## the_neon_cowboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually their is truth in that <em>uncooked</em> Morels are kind of poisonous, Morels contain small amounts of hydrazine toxins that are removed by thorough cooking...Won't kill you but will make u sick and even when cooked 
some people can have an allergic reaction to them.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep, some folks dont take well to certain shrooms. First time I had my buddy try them his tongue swelled up such that he had to use both hands to keep it in his mouth. Sucked cause we were on a over nite canoe trip. And I had to paddle all the way to the take out. And then drive to the ER.


----------

